# Minion Web Show Pricing extended through 4/1/2012



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

You have waited for it 
2012 Minions Web Transworld Halloween and Haunt Show Pricing 
Now take advantage of it. 

Get the best pricing of the year on many prior and brand new Minions Web products. 

Show Sale pricing is available until March 30th. 

If you missed it, we set up the AFX Brick 900 watt constant fog machine along with the Big Bubbler and the Sweetspot Stage light. 
The results were amazing, thousands of fog filled bubbles per minute, and the Brick pumped out fog for hours non-stop. 






We Are thrilled to introduce the ultrabright all weather 10 and 20 watt Floodlight fixtures with 120 degree illumination. 
The floodlights are made with ultrabright high quality Nichia LED chips 

Compact size and brilliant light output in a IP65 housing equal a stunning piece of lighting hardware. 

Perfect for colored wall washers, great for security lighting, and the 7000K cool white is perfect for your Thunder and Lighting set up. 
Our PAR bulbs max out at under 6 watts using 120 dip LEDs in an array. 
These single chip fixtures are blinding in comparison, and are an incredible value to boot. 










Red, Yellow, Green and Blue available in 10, 20 and 40 watt versions 
They can be had in outputs up to 150 watts in the 3000K warm white, 5000K daylight and 7000K cool white. 
We have an Red Green Blue (RGB) remote control version available in 10, 20 30 and 40 watts, please call or write for details. 

Flexible 5050 LED Strip Lighting - 30 LED per Meter: 

Minions Web 12 volt 150 LED Flexible Strips are 5 meters in length, made with our exclusive Ultrabright 5050 SMD LEDs. 
Produced in our LED lighting factory, assuring you the best quality LEDs, far superior to similar products. 
You have been impressed with the brightness of our LED spotlight bulbs for years, you will love the flexible strips. 

The 16.4' strips can be sistered up to a length of 45' feet. 
You are not locked into the full length, just cut the lengths you need and hook them up. 

Not only can you make ultra long strips you can cut our strips in segments as small as each 3 LEDs 4 inches long. 
You can add our bulk interconnect wiring between segments, permitting you to utilize segments of any size in runs over 1000 feet. 

Imagine running battery operated all on emergency lighting throughout your entire haunted house, at minimal cost. 
Or lighting your yard haunt props in any weather with a few segments. 
Perfect for task lighting under cabinets in the kitchen, over the workbench, in the closet, and anywhere you can imagine. 
Also great for use as cove lighting, lighting bar glassware, under edge lighting around the pool, lighting stairs, aisles and emergency lighting. 

The strips are weatherproof for interior or exterior applications. 

Even when cut, the waterproofing can be restored using our silicone parts. 
We have the accessories for you to restore the IP65 waterproofing. 

Minions Web has a full line of wireless controllers, dmx interfaces, SD card interfaces, power supplies, wiring, slip connectors, and silicon parts to make your flex lighting meet all your needs. 
It is amazing what these strips are capable of when integrated into your show using controllers. 






Available in 8 individual colors and our RGB (red, green, blue) compatible with show controllers, DMX or RF devices making up to 1.3 million colors. 

Mounting accessories are also available, clear plastic channel, double sided tape, silicon brackets and our hot melt mounting cartridges and gun. 









Weatherproof Solid Color LED Falling Meteor Tubes: 

One of the coolest advents in LED holiday lighting design, our LED Meteor Tubes (also referred to as a snow fall, dripping or blizzard tubes) are awesome. 
People will slow down and stare at these drawing much attention to your event or display. 

Dripping Icicle Tubes Video





The small versions are great for lining the roof line, skirting large trees, or on your christmas tree. 
Our larger models will look fantastic indoors or out for your courtyard, foyer, mall, or outdoor decorating. 

They emulate falling stars, glistening rain, or snow in the night sky, producing stunning star shower effects. 
The LED lights cascade down the tubes length and fade away as they reach the bottom. 
The bottom LED brightly flashes and twinkles then goes out, awaiting the next line of light to fall. 
Completely weatherproof. 

AFX Fog Machines: 

Minions Web is the North American master distributor of the AFX product line. 
We chose the brand because they are the best made, feature packed, machines around. 
Doesn't hurt that they are at great prices too. 
Get the bang for your buck you want from your smoke machines. 
You saw the videos of the Brick, this is the type of quality you can expect from the entire AFX lineup. 

Vari-Fog III Video





For 2012, we have added the Vari-fog 2000 to the line up. 
The Vari-fog 2000, like its smaller sibling has a servo controlled fog nozzle. 

Adjustable from horizontal to vertical positions and anywhere in between. 
Just use the included the control pendant for static settings or your DMX console live active control. 

School presentations, holidays, parties, sporting events, plays, pep rallies, dance & music recitals, theatrical productions, arenas, night clubs, air flow testing, fire training, concert halls, and industrial applications. 
No mater your application, we have the fogger for you. 









AFX Snow Machines - cost effective and sturdy: 

New on the snow machine front this year is the Hoarfrost 600 watt machine. 
A hybrid of the 1100 watt and the 600 watt standard machines, the Hoarfrost is housed on the 600 shell, using the 600 blower. It has the pump, control board and pump speed controls of the 1100. 
This combination of components allows us to make the snow machine that sips at snow fluid. 
Think a gallon used over a day, not an hour. 

Another superb choice from the AFX products line up the Snow Machines produces an avalanche of foamy snow at a moment's notice. 
Snowflakes start flying instantly, with no warm-up or freeze-down time is required. 
It's durable motor is enclosed in rubber cushions within the case for high output and low vibration. 
Snow machine produces real looking snow flakes, at floor level you have a blanket of ground cover, when bar mounted, are thrown up for a snowstorm over the audience 12-25 feet out. 

We can help you with a snow machines for applications as diverse as holiday shows, school presentations, sporting events, plays, pep rallies, dance & music recitals, theatrical productions, arenas, night clubs, & concert halls. 

AFX UV 400 Watt Blacklight Cannon: 

From AFX products line up, the high powered black light unit at a affordable price. 
Get glowing! 

The cannon will bathe dance floors, stages, haunts, large venues & halls with brilliant fluorescent fun. 
Perfect for permanent installations. 

An economical choice for theater, stage, sports arenas, & more, great for any production, serious haunter or halloween set up where your event calls for tremendous UV lighting, without breaking your budget. 

Extremely large coverage area.









Got Webs? 

We have created new versions of the MW-CCL and MW-D for 2012. 

The CCL heater from the original manufacturer was downgraded to a 200 watt heater from 250 watt heater. 
Since it will not meet our specs we dumped the old CCL model. 










We went to our other gun supplier to provide us with a base gun that produces 250 watts. 
Look at knock offs of the MW-CCL to see they recite OUR product specs, based on a ... 250 watt gun. 
Yet they only have a 200 watt model - tell you something? 
....yep...we invented the product, and only Minions Web tests the guns, does the math, and patents the design. 
Our specs are based on science, not just ...oh...he says so, so we should write that too! 

The MW-D gun was discontinued by the new owners of the factory that made it. 
We tried to buy the rights &, molds, but they were not interested in speaking with us. 

Again we went to our other gun supplier and found out they make a 500 watt model using the same carcass as the MW-P. 
That was a happy coincidence. 
We started bringing in the new D and are very pleased with the results. 









I am sure you will be too. 


AFXtreme Exterior DMX Lighting 

We brought 2 of the new Outdoor AFXTreme Lights to the show, and you loved them. 
Playing with them at the end of each day, we were able to demonstrate how incredible these lights truly are. 

The 180 watt model - AFXTreme DMX-O45 - completely blew away the product specifications. 
The 54 3 watt 45 degree LEDs in the hardened glass face and aluminum chassis perform remarkably. 









It is supposed to light up 150-180 ft distance but it easily lit up 300' distance with rich color. 
With the waterproof connections, 10 channel DMX control with programmable and auto modes, the push button interface control and the brightness there is nothing around that compares to the straight up quality and flexibility of this monster. 

Perfect for flexible lighting of facades, features, distant focal points, tall architecture, high elevation signage, or to sweep the walls. 

The 45 watt AFXTreme DMX-OW61 is just as impressive. 

Like the other outdoor ready IP65 fixtures in the AXFTreme line, it is constructed of hardened glass and powder coated aluminum chassis. 

The 36 1 watt 45 degree LEDs completely fooled us. 
The specs stated 20 meter range (roughly 65 ft) but it was lighting up the walls at 120' no problem. 
Couple this with the outstanding beam width, for a stunning compact wash fixture. 

The push button waterproof DMX controls will run 6 channels, and the built in functions including sound activated. 

This fixture is standard in a 45 degree wash, and available in 25 and 65 degree formats. 
It is perfect for washing walls and towers, feature lighting, underlighting or overhang lighting, accent lighting or full scene lighting. 

We have a number of other outdoor lights including 39" wall washers, ParCans, Barndoor units and RGBWYs to fill every possible outdoor lighting challenge you may come across. 

If you need indoors lighting, effects and controls needs, we have those too, just call or email to discuss your needs. 

Show Sale pricing will end 4/1/2012. 
DO NOT WAIT or you will miss the years best pricing. 

Read the FAQ here. 


If you require multiple cases please call us for wholesale or distributor pricing at 973 842 8687 
We will be limiting our production runs, if you need large quantities, this is your only opportunity. 


The sales are running for the shortest period and ending earlier than EVER before. 


Conditions in China the past 2 years have made us painfully aware that we must order earlier. 
2 pre-loading inspections were added in 2011, which means longer transit times. 
Additionally there are less cargo ships available, and fuel rates keep going up. 

With the world economy in the state it is and fuel costs soaring, we can not wait any longer for the completion of the sale to assure 2012 pricing. 

We anticipate pre-order & Show order items to ship between 6/1/2012 and 7/15/2012. 

If you miss show pricing, you can still get some great pricing on the pre-orders. 
It is not as nice as Transworld pricing, yet it is the only other discount we offer. 

Pre-order pricing will be available for a very short period. 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. 

For those who want to know, yes we do group buy orders. 

Corey 

http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore 
[email protected] 

Minions Web 
844 Country Club Road 
Bridgewater NJ 08807 

http://www.minionsweb.com 
P: 973 842 8687 
F: 973 842 8688 

Visit us at http://www.minionsweb.com/osStore


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks Corey I ordered a bunch on Friday...the wife is gonna kill me...LOL


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

Your welcome, and now I have to extend it further.
Sons 5th birthday, the old house closing issues, and gout in my left wrist have slowed me to a crawl.
I still have 20 places this needs to be posted.
The wife suggests I let it proceed until friday but I am thinking wednesday.
Then any snafus can be caught and addressed, and I can blend in the pre-order items too.

We have to place the orders with the factory.
I would hate another year with deliveries late in the season


----------

